

HTML5 Game Benchmark - kenjackson
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=491691753919&id=9445547199

======
Aaronontheweb
IE9 skunked most of the competition by the looks of it, with Chrome 10 on
Windows at a reasonable second place

~~~
melling
Within a short period of time, all the major browsers will match IE9. The
least common denominator is about to take a big leap forward.

